# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Γενικά για το backbone >  Ν.Κόσμος προς Κορυδαλλό,Αγ.Βαβάρα,Νίκαια, Κέντρο

## jtiger

Καλησπέρα σε όλους και πάλι...Τώρα που τελειώνω το στρατό και έχω χρόνο νομίζω ότι είμαι έτοιμος για αναζήτηση ΒΒ καλύτερα από πρίν...  ::  
Από ταράτσα βλέπω κυρίως Κορυδαλλό, Αγ.Βαρβάρα, Νίκαια κτλ περίπου τα 3-4 τελευταία τετράγωνα κάθε περιοχής ψηλά στο βουνό. Ίσως και λίγο Πετρούπολη δεξιότερα αν δν κάνω λάθος. Από κέντρο βλέπω όλη την περιοχή κάτω από Λυκαβυττό. Υπάρχουν φωτο στη wind για όποιον θέλει να ρίξει καμμιά ματιά....Εδώ έχω τις φώτο που αφορούν τις περιοχές που βλέπω πολύ καλά πιστεύω.... 
Έχω κάνει 2-3 φορές σκαν, μιας και ο εξοπλισμός είναι στη θέση του καιρό τώρα και απ'οτι έχω δει (εκτός αν κάνω κάτι λάθος στη διαδικασία!!!), και τα αποτελέσματα ήταν ενθαρρυντικά αλλά όχι αποτελεσματικά μέχρι στιγμής μιας και όλα τα παιδιά που βρήκα δυστηχώς δεν έχουν διαθέσιμο inf...
Ο εξοπλισμός είναι: 2 πιάτα Giberdini, 2 feeder nvak, RB333, LMR 400 x2
Το ένα πιάτο είναι στραμμένο προς Λυκαβηττό και το άλλο προς Καλλιθέα-Κορυδαλλό με SSID: 14405 BB search 
Ευπροσδεκτες κάθε είδους συμβουλές και παρατηρήσεις εννοείται!!!!!  ::  
Φιλικά , Δημήτρης!!!(ID:14405)

----------


## NiKoSaEi

O Δημητρης αποτελει αλλο ενα παθιασμενο ατομο του Αwmn, o εξοπλισμος εχει ανεβει και περιμενουμε συνδεσουλες, στην περιπτωση του προτιμηθηκε sbc rb 333 το οποιο θελουμε να δουμε εαν οντως
αξιζει αυτα που υποσχεται  :: 
To Σαββατο εχει ταρατσαδα για νεα λινκς,οποιος ενδιαφερεται παρακαλω pm

----------


## acoul

αφού έχει εσένα στον πλευρό του είναι σε καλά "χέρια" !! θα μπορούσα να του γυρίσω ένα if σε οριζόντια πόλωση, η omni στο ozonet παίζει ιδιαίτερα χαμηλά. ας βάλει την σύνδεση στο WiND να δούμε από που περνάει η γραμμούλα για την στόχευση.

----------


## manos_peristeri

Αλεξανδρε εφτιαξα στη wind του Δημητρη ανενεργη διασυνδεση σε a ssid:awmn-14405-3298

οποτε αν θες καντο και εσυ απο την πλευρα σου να δουμε άπο που περναει η κοκκινη γραμμη!

----------


## manos_peristeri

Τωρα ειδα απο που περναει η κοκκινη γραμμη..απο την πλευρα μας εχουμε καθαρη οπτικη επαφη προς τα εσενα..απο τη δικη σου μερια?

αν ειναι γυρισε πιατο προς τον Δημητρη να κανουμε ενα scan  ::

----------


## acoul

δεν πρέπει να έχουμε οπτική επαφή, από τη μεριά του OZOnet τουλάχιστο. Μια andrew grid κοιτάει από OZOnet προς jtiger:



> awmn-3298-14405
> 5.18 GHz
> πόλωση: οριζόντια


καλή επιτυχία !!

----------


## ryloth

Δημήτρη δέ το πιάνεις το ΑΡ του gatos2 ?
ίσως επειδή το έχουμε κουνήσει λίγο για βγεί
το λινκ με Jamesbond.
Δέν παίζει όμως πολύ καλά είναι & μακρινό
εάν πιάνεις Jamesbond μπορούμε να το σπάσουμε  ::

----------


## jtiger

Παίδες, έχω μάθημα.Δεν ξερω αν θα προλάβω αλλά θα προσπαθήσω να ανέβω ταράτσα μετά.Το gatos2 πάντως κάτι μου λέει....πρέπει να το είχα πιάσει παλιότερα....Για JamesBond δεν θυμάμαι κάτι....Θα σου πω...
Ozo....ελπίζω να σε βλέπω!!!  ::  
Thanks!!!

----------


## acoul

Δημήτρη, το μπράτσο του πιάτου θα πρέπει να σκύψει στις 3 μοίρες περίπου από τον ορίζοντα και το feeder να είναι σε οριζόντια πόλωση. Καλό είναι να βάλεις gibertini πιάτα που σκύβουν πολύ, ψάξε σχετικά στο φόρουμ. Δες και εδώ το δεξί feeder είναι σε οριζόντια πόλωση. Καλό είναι να ρυθμίσετε και αυτό στην βέλτιστη θέση όταν θα κάνετε την στόχευση.

με τη πρώτη ευκαιρία φτιάξε και την αρχική δημοσίευση για την ενότητα του κόμβου σου. Δες το format που χρησιμοποιούν και οι άλλοι κόμβοι κορμού στις ενότητές τους.

----------


## jtiger

> Δημήτρη, το μπράτσο του πιάτου θα πρέπει να σκύψει στις 3 μοίρες περίπου από τον ορίζοντα και το feeder να είναι σε οριζόντια πόλωση. Καλό είναι να βάλεις gibertini πιάτα που σκύβουν πολύ, ψάξε σχετικά στο φόρουμ. Δες και εδώ το δεξί feeder είναι σε οριζόντια πόλωση. Καλό είναι να ρυθμίσετε και αυτό στην βέλτιστη θέση όταν θα κάνετε την στόχευση.
> 
> με τη πρώτη ευκαιρία φτιάξε και την αρχική δημοσίευση για την ενότητα του κόμβου σου. Δες το format που χρησιμοποιούν και οι άλλοι κόμβοι κορμού στις ενότητές τους.



Άλεξ....λοιπόν...τα πιάτα που έχω είναι Gibertini, το διασταύρωσα!Το έπιασα και αυτό με την οριζόντια πόλωση και έχει γίνει ήδη!  ::  
Τώρα για τις 3 μοίρες και τα υπόλοιπα καλύτερα να γίνουν το Σάββατο με ηρεμία για να βγάλουμε το καλύτερο αποτέλεσμα...Πήρα ήδη και μιά προεκτασούλα ιστού γιατί έχω την εντύπωση πως αν δεν σε πιάνω όπως πρέπει θα είναι για πολύ λίγο οπότε να μην μείνω με την ιδέα!!!
Έγινε σήμερα πάντως, άλλο ένα ''ανεπίσημο'' σκαν 360 μοιρών με τα εξής αποτελέσματα:

4016-7620
4075-10495
10356-6912
146-413
3210-1982
7284-7626
14824
2121-7081
4342-9714
11663-9226
3298-8949
8949-phalbi
2121-1982 
Το σκαν έγινε σε κάθετη πόλωση.
Είχα σκοπό να κάνω ένα PrtSc και να τα δείτε όπως τα έβγαλε αλλα μου έκανε μια επαννεκίνηση το PC και τα έχασα.

----------


## acoul

οι γωνίες με τις αλλαγές θερμοκρασίας ξεσφίγγουν και γυρίζουν με τους αέριδες ενώ προσθέτουν επιπλέον βάρος στον ιστό. χρειάζονται καλό σφίξιμο και σωστή στήριξη ιστού. με το gibertini τα γλυτώνεις όλα αυτά, έχεις ένα από τα καλύτερα πιάτα μόλις στα 24 Ευρώ ... όλα αυτά απλά αναφορικά .

----------


## vassilis3

δεν κάνεις και ενα σε Β?

----------


## jtiger

Καλησπέρα...
Λοιπόν, μετά από το επίσημο σκαν σήμερα δυστηχώς δεν βρήκαμε τον Αλέξανδρο.  ::  
Δεν πειράζει όμως....
Είχαμε άλλα ενδιαφέροντα αποτελέσματα...
Είδαμε οτι ο tzortzis(8949) έχει ενα γυρισμένο πιάτο προς Αγ.Παρασκευή ψάχνοντας τον phalbi(11984) με SSID:awmn-8949-phalbi.....δεν ξέρω αν τελικά θα βγεί το link των παιδιών αλλά θα στείλουμε e-mail στον tzortzi γιατί παρόλο που το πιάτο του λογικά είναι γυρισμένο προς Αγ.Παρασκευή τον βλέπαμε με -78......Ούτως ή άλλως εκεί που βρίσκεται, η οπτική μας είναι πεντακάθαρη....
Τώρα...σε ότι αφορά τα δυτικά, ο vladis(11565) έχει ένα ελεύθερο if γυρισμένο προς Ν.Σμύρνη....Το βλέπαμε σταθερά με -60!!!!!  ::  
Το πιάτο βιδώθηκε εκεί και θα περιμένουμε να μας πει και αυτός τι θα κάνει...
Ευχαριστω τον fentagin για την πολυτιμη βοηθεια του!  ::

----------


## manos_peristeri

Tα πιατα ειναι γυρισμενα σε access point

Στειλαμε mail στα παιδια που ειδαμε πως διαθετουν διαθεσιμο interface οποτε περιμενουμε τις απαντησεις τους για να συνδεθει επιτελους και ο Δημητρης στο AWMN  ::  

Ξερουμε ολοι μας που ειμαστε συνδεδεμενοι πως ειναι δυσκολη η ολη διαδικασια του πρωτου λινκ..μακαρι να βλεπομασταν με τον Δημητρη και να τον βοηθουσα εγω να κανει την αρχη αλλα δυστηχως δεν γινεται..

Ελπιζω λοιπον να γινει αμεσα η αρχη ετσι ωστε να ακολουθησουν και τα επομενα bb απο την πλευρα του!

Οποιος θελει ας επικοινωνησει και μαζι μου απο τις περιοχες που εχει οπτικη ο jtiger!

----------


## geosid

> Καλησπέρα...
> Λοιπόν, μετά από το επίσημο σκαν σήμερα δυστηχώς δεν βρήκαμε τον Αλέξανδρο.  
> Δεν πειράζει όμως....
> Είχαμε άλλα ενδιαφέροντα αποτελέσματα...
> Είδαμε οτι ο tzortzis(8949) έχει ενα γυρισμένο πιάτο προς Αγ.Παρασκευή ψάχνοντας τον phalbi(11984) με SSID:awmn-8949-phalbi.....δεν ξέρω αν τελικά θα βγεί το link των παιδιών αλλά θα στείλουμε e-mail στον tzortzi γιατί παρόλο που το πιάτο του λογικά είναι γυρισμένο προς Αγ.Παρασκευή τον βλέπαμε με -78......Ούτως ή άλλως εκεί που βρίσκεται, η οπτική μας είναι πεντακάθαρη....
> Τώρα...σε ότι αφορά τα δυτικά, ο vladis(11565) έχει ένα ελεύθερο if γυρισμένο προς Ν.Σμύρνη....Το βλέπαμε σταθερά με -60!!!!!  
> Το πιάτο βιδώθηκε εκεί και θα περιμένουμε να μας πει και αυτός τι θα κάνει...
> Ευχαριστω τον fentagin για την πολυτιμη βοηθεια του!


τον vladi #11565 θεωριτικα τον διαχειριζομαι εγω , να μιλησω μαζι του αν θες για να παω σπιτι του να δω για να κολησουμε το λινκ.

----------


## geosid

το εκανα κονεκτ για ακεντραριστο καλο ειναι , απλα να δω ποτε θα βρω χρονο να περασω απο το σπιτι του vladi να κανω τα υπολοιπα .αν βεβαια θελεται να βγει το λινκ . αν δεν θελεις απλα μου λες και αλλαζω συχνοτητα  ::  
για περισοτερες πληροφοριες στειλε ενα πμ σε μενα να πουμε τα υπολοιπα.

----------


## manos_peristeri

οκ...εχουμε στησει και το μικροτικ στο ρουτερ οποτε ακομα και τωρα αν θες το βγαζουμε  ::  

αν θες επικοινωνησε στο κινητο

εχεις pm

----------


## geosid

to λινκ πλεον ειναι ενεργο , αντε και καλη συνεχεια .

----------


## acoul

το if από ozonet προς jtiger το γύρισα αλλού. αν χρειαστεί βάλτε φωνή.

----------


## jtiger

Καλημέρα σε όλους!!!  ::  
Όπως είπε και ο geosid, το link είναι από χτες αργά το βράδυ ΕΝΕΡΓΟ!!! Πήρε μερική ώρα συνομιλιών μέχρι να ρυθμιστούν από κοινού τα μικροτικ αλλά στο τέλος έγινε το "κονέ"!!!
Πρέπει να επισημάνω το πόσο πρόθυμοι και εξυπηρετικοί ήταν όλοι όσοι συνομιλησαν είτε με μένα αλλά περισσότερο με το Mάνο(fentagin) χτες παρά το προχωρημένο της ώρας και να πω ένα τεράστιο ευχαριστώ στούς Geosid, Klarabel και φυσικά στον fentagin...  ::  

Το μοναδικό που απομένει πλέον είναι ένα τελευταίο κεντραρισματάκι του πιάτου.....και μερικές ρυθμίσεις στο PC και στο τοπικό του δίκτυο...

Το άλλο if παραμένει να κοιτάει και να εκπέμπει προς Κέντρο και Λυκαβυττό περιμένοντας....!!!!

----------


## acoul

> Το άλλο if παραμένει να κοιτάει και να εκπέμπει προς Κέντρο και Λυκαβυττό περιμένοντας....!!!!


ok τον tzortzis ξέχνα τον. Δεν έχει άλλα if και όσα έχει είναι λογοδοσμένα. θα γυρίσω ξανά μέσα στην εβδομάδα ένα if από άλλο σημείο της ταράτσας μήπως και βγαίνει κάτι.

welcome aboard !!

----------


## jtiger

Καλό Πάσχα και καλά λίνκ σε όλους!!!  ::

----------


## jtiger

Εδώ και μερικές μέρες είχαμε ένα πρόβλημα στο λίνκ με τον vladi αλλά μετά από επικοινωνία με τον fengi1 είμαι και πάλι up!!!  ::  

Ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ τον Νεκτάριο(neknas) που ήρθε κι απ το σπίτι να μου εξηγήσει 5 πράγματα, να μου λύσει απορίες και ασχολήθηκε και με το πρόβλημα του routing που είχα. Ανεβήκαμε και στην ταράτσα και είδαμε την οπτική προς διάφορες κατευθύνσεις....Αλέξανδρε δεν είδαμε τα πιάτα σου με τα κυάλια!!!!  ::  
Ευχαριστώ επίσης τον tenorism(123) που μέσω του Νεκτάριου βοήθησε και αυτός σε ότι μπορούσε...

Έγιναν 2-3 προσπάθειες για λίνκ μέχρι τώρα και για το 2ο if μου αλλά δεν είχαμε καλό σήμα....
Το πιάτο είναι γυρισμένο προς κέντρο-λυκαββητό και περιμένει...SSID:14405 bb search.....
Αν υπάρχει κάποιος στα δυτικά που θέλει λινκ να μου πει να το γυρίσω προς τα εκεί....  ::

----------


## jtiger

Το πιάτο είναι πλέον γυρισμένο προς Κορυδαλλό, Νίκαια κτλ....
Για κάντε κανά σκαν!!!  ::

----------


## fotis

jtiger, γύρνα το πιάτο σου όπως το είχες προς acoul να κάνουμε link. Κατα wind όπως είδα περναέι πάνω απο μένα και στο σκαν σου είδα οτι είχες πιάσει και τα 3 ifs μου σε Α  :: . Θα σπάσω ενα δικό μου προς νότια που δεν δουλευεί καλά λόγο νέας πολυκατοικίας. Κέντραρε, άστο σε Α, κει πές μου να κεντράρω και γώ.

----------


## jtiger

Φώτη, το πιάτο μου γύρισε και κοιτάει προς τα σένα...

SSID:awmn-14405 searching fotis
Frequency: 5180
Mode:ap bridge
Κάθετη Πόλωση

Κέντραρέ το να δούμε μετά πόσο μπορούμε να ρίξουμε το σήμα...
Δημήτρης

Έχεις και pm!!!

----------


## fotis

περίμενε να ξημερώσει  ::

----------


## fotis

Επέτρεψέ μου να σε καλοσορίσω απο τώρα στους κομβούχους  ::  έχουμε απόλυτη επαφή αφού έγινε connect με το πιάτο μου στη θέση που ήταν (βλέπει προς νότο). Είναι σίγουρο οτι θα έχουμε ενα τέλειο λινκ. Αυριο ρυθμίζουμε πιάτα και ips.

----------


## jtiger

Καλώς ήρθα!!!
Τα λέμε το μεσημέρι...

----------


## acoul

> Επέτρεψέ μου να σε καλοσορίσω απο τώρα στους κομβούχους  έχουμε απόλυτη επαφή αφού έγινε connect με το πιάτο μου στη θέση που ήταν (βλέπει προς νότο). Είναι σίγουρο οτι θα έχουμε ενα τέλειο λινκ. Αυριο ρυθμίζουμε πιάτα και ips.


άντε βρε Φώτη ... πόση απόσταση έχει η ταράτσα από το σπίτι .... έλα δυο βίδες είναι σάλτα δυο λεπτά ... . ::

----------


## jtiger

Που είναι ο Φώτης ρε παιδιά!!!?  ::

----------


## acoul

χι ιζ ε σλόου μόσιον ντιούντ !! χι τέηκς χιζ τάημ !!

----------


## bedazzled

> χι ιζ ε σλόου μόσιον ντιούντ !! χι τέηκς χιζ τάημ !!


Ομολογώ ότι τα greeklish είναι λιγότερο κουραστικά στο μάτι !!  ::

----------


## fotis

Δημήτρη έχεις pm για τις ρυθμίσεις. Δε μπόρεσα να ανέβω ταράτσα..  ::  ελπίζω μεσοβδόμαδα  ::

----------


## acoul

> Δημήτρη έχεις pm για τις ρυθμίσεις. Δε μπόρεσα να ανέβω ταράτσα..  ελπίζω μεσοβδόμαδα


του άλλου μήνα εννοεί ...

----------


## fotis

Έτοιμος.. τα data ρέουν άφθονα! Αντε και εις ανώτερα.. ! και μη ξεχνάς: 1 link την ημέρα τον ακουλ τον κάνει πέρα!

----------


## jtiger

Φωτάρα....ευχαριστώ πολύ για την βοήθεια!!!  ::  

Άντε.....πάμε για το 3ο λινκ...

Νιώθω ήδη ζαλισμένος από τα GBs που περνάνε πάνω απ το σπίτι!!!!  ::

----------


## jtiger

Χαιρετώ όλους και πάλι μετά από καιρό....  ::  
Στρατός, δουλειά,σχολή κτλ δεν με άφηναν να ολοκληρώσω το "μεγαλούργημα" στην ταράτσα!!!!!

Λοιπόν, στήθηκε το απόγευμα το τρίτο πιατάκι και είναι έτοιμο να ζευγαρώσει!!!
Υπάρχουν ήδη 2 λινκ με 2121(fotis) και 11565(vladis). Φωτογραφίες υπάρχουν στη wind...

Έπεσε πολύ ταρατσάδα τις τελευταίες μέρες και ο κόμβος είναι κομπλέ με αντιρίδες παντού, στηρίγματα κτλ....ας φυσήξει όσο θέλει...  ::  

Mode:ap bridge
Frequency:5300
SSID:awmn 14405 test
Κάθετη πόλωση

Δημήτρης, #14405, jtiger

----------


## tritsako

jtiger καλησπέρα, και καλος πολίτης,

εγώ ψάχνω για BB link για να αναβαθμηστη ο κόμβος σε BB, να κάνουμε καμία δοκιμη;

----------


## jtiger

> jtiger καλησπέρα, και καλος πολίτης,
> 
> εγώ ψάχνω για BB link για να αναβαθμηστη ο κόμβος σε BB, να κάνουμε καμία δοκιμη;



Στη wind δείχνει ότι έχουμε καλή οπτική...το πιάτο προς το παρόν είναι γυρισμένο προς λυκαβυττό....θα ανέβω αύριο να το γυρίσω προς τα σένα....
Αν έχεις και φώτο προς τα μέρη μου απ την ταράτσα σου θα βόλευε να δούμε τι βλέπεις.....

----------


## fotis

bravo jtiger!.. οτι βοήθεια θες με το router εδώ είμαι!

----------


## tritsako

jtiger ok,  ::   ::  

φωτο υπάρχουν αλλά δεν είναι πολύ καλές.
λέω σε πρώτη φάση να δω αν πιάνω το AP σου στα 2.4
Επειδή αύριο το απόγευμα θα πάω στο σύλλογο, θα γυρίσω το πιάτο την Πέμπτη το απόγευμα.
 ::  
Ο κόμβος έχει RB 433 :

AP (awmn-13178-ap)
2 πιάτα το ένα είναι ελεύθερο (προς το παρών έχει 2.4 Feeder αλλα σύντομα θα του βάλω A)

Για ότι θέλεις μπορείς να μου στείλεις PM
 ::

----------


## jtiger

> bravo jtiger!.. οτι βοήθεια θες με το router εδώ είμαι!



Αφού σου είπα ρε Φωτάρα!!!Θα το φτιάξω!!!  :: 
Και μιας και θα ανέβω αύριο, θα προσπαθήσω να κεντράρω και το λινκ μας καλύτερα γιατί με τις αντιρίδες κτλ παίζει να το κούνησα λιγάκι απ οτι βλέπω.....  ::   ::

----------


## tritsako

jtiger καλησπέρα,
΄
σήμερα κέντραρα το πιάτο (προς το παρών με 2.4b Feeder και έχει ssid awmn-13178-2) στον #11350 που είναι πολύ κοντά σου.
Το δικό σου AP δεν το βλέπω, αλλα μπορεί να φτέει κάτι άλλο.

Όταν είσαι έτοιμος ενημερώνεις.

----------


## geosid

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από fotis
> 
> bravo jtiger!.. οτι βοήθεια θες με το router εδώ είμαι!
> 
> 
> 
> Αφού σου είπα ρε Φωτάρα!!!Θα το φτιάξω!!! 
> Και μιας και θα ανέβω αύριο, θα προσπαθήσω να κεντράρω και το λινκ μας καλύτερα γιατί με τις αντιρίδες κτλ παίζει να το κούνησα λιγάκι απ οτι βλέπω.....


κανε μια δοκιμη μπας και πατε του vladi 100% να ριξουμε λιγο ακομα την ισχυ κατω .

----------


## jtiger

> jtiger καλησπέρα,
> ΄
> σήμερα κέντραρα το πιάτο (προς το παρών με 2.4b Feeder και έχει ssid awmn-13178-2) στον #11350 που είναι πολύ κοντά σου.
> Το δικό σου AP δεν το βλέπω, αλλα μπορεί να φτέει κάτι άλλο.
> 
> Όταν είσαι έτοιμος ενημερώνεις.



Έλα....λοιπόν....ανέβηκα πάνω πριν από λίγο και γύρισα το πιάτο προς την περιοχή σου....Δεν είχα μπει να διαβάσω οτι έχεις γυρίσει κι εσύ προς τα εδώ και δεν κοίταξα καθόλου να δω αν σε πιάνω....
Από αύριο μέχρι Κυριακή θα είμαι εκτός Αθηνών μάλλον....κάνε καμμιά δοκιμή ακόμα όποτε μπορέσεις και από Δευτέρα το κεντράρω κι εγώ καλύτερα...

----------


## tritsako

οκ. και έχεις PM

----------


## tritsako

> jtiger καλησπέρα,
> ΄
> σήμερα κέντραρα το πιάτο (προς το παρών με 2.4b Feeder και έχει ssid awmn-13178-2) στον #11350 που είναι πολύ κοντά σου.
> Το δικό σου AP δεν το βλέπω, αλλα μπορεί να φτέει κάτι άλλο.
> 
> Όταν είσαι έτοιμος ενημερώνεις.



Σε συνέχεια του παραπάνω, σήμερα θα τοποθετηθεί Feeder A και το προσωρινό ssid θα είναι το ίδιο.
 ::

----------


## tritsako

> Χαιρετώ όλους και πάλι μετά από καιρό....  
> Στρατός, δουλειά,σχολή κτλ δεν με άφηναν να ολοκληρώσω το "μεγαλούργημα" στην ταράτσα!!!!!
> 
> Λοιπόν, στήθηκε το απόγευμα το τρίτο πιατάκι και είναι έτοιμο να ζευγαρώσει!!!
> Υπάρχουν ήδη 2 λινκ με 2121(fotis) και 11565(vladis). Φωτογραφίες υπάρχουν στη wind...
> 
> Έπεσε πολύ ταρατσάδα τις τελευταίες μέρες και ο κόμβος είναι κομπλέ με αντιρίδες παντού, στηρίγματα κτλ....ας φυσήξει όσο θέλει...  
> 
> Mode:ap bridge
> ...



jtiger,
το Feeder σε A είναι πάνω και η miniPCI έχει γυρίσει στούς 5300 με κάθετη πόλωση.
Νομίζω τα έχω κάνει σωστά.....  ::  
 ::

----------


## jtiger

Έγινε σήμερα το απόγευμα scan.....
Δεν βρήκα τους κόμβους με τους οποίους είχα μιλήσει αλλά ας κάνουν και τα παιδιά ένα scan κι απ' την μεριά τους.

Ενδεικτικά το scan βρήκε τα εξής:

3298-8949
2121-1982
1819-4263
4342-9714
11663-9226

Τo πιάτο κοιτάει προς Κορυδαλλό με SSID: awmn 14405 test
Υπάρχουν άλλα δύο λινκ με vladis(11565) και fotis(2121)

----------


## jtiger

Νέο scan...

11663-9226
2121-1982
146-413
4342-9714
9627-9632
1819-4263
7626-1317
3298-8949
1819-9326
1819-12304

if ελεύθερο...  ::

----------


## jtiger

Πιατάκι ελεύθερο για λινκ...!!!

----------


## jtiger

If ελεύθερο και έτοιμο για λινκ!

----------


## Trazor

Δεν βλέπω ενδιαφέρον απο τον κόσμο Δημήτρη...

----------


## halek

Βλεπω εμενα (7626) αλλα δεν εχω τετοιο ssid. Ειναι παλιο λινκ με babiz αλλα ειχε προβλημα με τον κομβο και εχουμε να μιλησουμε καιρο. Θα προσπαθησω να επικοινωνησω.

----------

